# journeymen hours



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sparky0717 said:


> I am a fifth year apprentice with the local 134 and cant remember how many hours are needed to becaome a journeymen. I have close to 6000 hours and am almost vested. I have been out for 8 months and am suppose to go back to work next week. I also just received a call from the city of chicago for an electrical job and would need to switch locals if i am offered the job. Trying to way my options. Means a paycut and having to start over again. Just would like some input thanks.


 
OPTION, go to work. 

Nuff said.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Are you and henderson14 the same person? If you went to work for the city of Chicago what would you have to start over? Take your schooling and hours with you, they are verifiable right? Most government job decsriptions list entry levels within certain number of hours of becoming a JW, then x number of years (2) before becoming a full journey level trade personnel. Take the city job it means work vs no work no mattter what level you are.


----------



## sparky0717 (Nov 10, 2011)

No henderson14 and i are not the same person. If i went to the city i would have to start over in an apprecticeship with a different local, local 9 to be exact. if i had my JW card it could just roll rightover but because i dont not that easy. I dont think they would take my years in already into consideration but i dont know that for sure yet. I was thinking the same thin that the city job might be more stable and secure.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

There is no possible way that you have been out for 8 months straight. The wait has not been that long.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky0717 said:


> I am a fifth year apprentice with the local 134 and cant remember how many hours are needed to becaome a journeymen. I have close to 6000 hours and am almost vested. I have been out for 8 months and am suppose to go back to work next week. I also just received a call from the city of chicago for an electrical job and would need to switch locals if i am offered the job. Trying to way my options. Means a paycut and having to start over again. Just would like some input thanks.


Take the city job and you will retire there.


----------



## sparky0717 (Nov 10, 2011)

Henderson14 i have been off since august. I sat for 2-1/2 months because the company i was with wanted to keep me and was hoping they were going to get more work. that didnt happen so i signed the books and am going back next week.


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

sparky0717 said:


> Henderson14 i have been off since august. I sat for 2-1/2 months because the company i was with wanted to keep me and was hoping they were going to get more work. that didnt happen so i signed the books and am going back next week.


Been there, done that. Never works to your advantage, only the company's. You come to realize that if they really valued you as an employee, they would keep you on...hopefully become a core guy. I did it, just felt used and taken advantage of. Was told if I was with another outfit when they finally needed me, I could just request a layoff from current employer and then go back to work for said company. Yea, do that a few times and you'll never find work. Just my 2cents. :no:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sparky0717 said:


> No henderson14 and i are not the same person. If i went to the city i would have to start over in an apprecticeship with a different local, local 9 to be exact. if i had my JW card it could just roll rightover but because i dont not that easy. I dont think they would take my years in already into consideration but i dont know that for sure yet. I was thinking the same thin that the city job might be more stable and secure.


And people question the stupidity of the union stuck in yesterdays mind set.

That is beyond stupid.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

How do you not know how many hours are required? If it were me and you couldn't transfer your hours, I would finish the last 2000 hrs, but that's me.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

You need 1600 hrs a year. I would not quit while you are a 5th year unless you are sure it will be a lifetime gig. But with all the city cuts, I wouldn't bet on it. I thought you could transfer to the cities local after you top out.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

What state are u in? Jersey? I thought NY was the only local with a 5 year apprenticeship....

I'm in Local 3 NYC and we have a 5 year of the apprenticeship. You are actually a Journeyman but are classified differently. They call it MIJ.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Control Freak said:


> What state are u in? Jersey? I thought NY was the only local with a 5 year apprenticeship....
> 
> I'm in Local 3 NYC and we have a 5 year of the apprenticeship. You are actually a Journeyman but are classified differently. They call it MIJ.


DC has 5 years


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Washington is 5 years. I thought all Ibew apprenticeships are 5 years now.


----------

